# Anyone use one of these?



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd like to know how convenient this is seeing how light it is compared to my Gorlitz electric jetter.
http://www.bullfrogind.com/Products.html


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Guy bought one from the ridgid forum and returned it. Might as well buy a home depot electric jetter at those specs


----------

